

Four ways to a Practical Code Review (2007) - cfontes
http://www.methodsandtools.com/archive/archive.php?id=66

======
Finster
I guess we're already doing these. We use a pull request workflow and I get an
email when a developer creates the pull request. I inspect the changes in the
request and approve and/or merge the changes into our main development branch.
EZPZ

------
tieTYT
Missing figures, unfortunately.

EDIT: I was wrong. It's just that the figure is waaaay below the paragraph
that mentions it.

